# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Pie azul (Lepista nuda)

## Azuer

Esta seta también es comestible y relativamente abundante, aunque el color azul o violeta que presenta en todo el carpóforo hace que no sea atractiva para muchos recolectores. Tiene un sabor suave y agradable, además de un aroma complejo característico (entre tierra mojada y afrutado dicen). Es buena para freir o para mezclarla con otras setas en platos combinados.

----------

